# Lustige fc-Nachrichten



## muellerchen (21. September 2008)

Hey,

ich bin mir sicher das es jedem von euch schon mal passiert ist: jemand schreibt in der Gilde oder im BG- oder Handelschannel einen Post, der sicher nicht für die Allgemeinheit gedacht war. Dann kommt entweder ein schnelles "fc" oder sofort ein "lol" oder "rofl" von anderen Chatteilnehmern.

Was ist euch schon alles passiert?


----------



## the Huntress (21. September 2008)

"Hallo Schatz! Ich komme morgen bei dir vorbei. Ich liebe dich!"

"Wie jetzt?"

"Oh tut mir leid - fc. xD"


----------



## Two (21. September 2008)

ja, vor allem ist es peinlich wenn es was privates ist..eben wieder passiert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

"jaja mama ich geh um 10 uhr off*

".....ok"

"verdammt fc -.-"


----------



## Dietrich (21. September 2008)

"BN: xxx  PW:xxx"

Im Allgemeinem in SW. 


MfG


----------



## Massìv (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> "jaja mama ich geh um 10 uhr off*
> 
> ".....ok"
> 
> "verdammt fc -.-"



jaja, erfunden und nicht mal lustig..


----------



## Arahtor (21. September 2008)

Am geilsten ist das wenn einer vergistt sein mic auszumachen und der ganze ts dann zuhören kann was hinter verschlossenen türen zugeht xD


----------



## Xondor (21. September 2008)

Vllt nicht so lustig, aber es passt hierher:

Im Grp Chat hat mal einer "Heil Hitler" (oder sowas in der art geschrieben, ist schon zu lange her) und dann "fc, sollte an einen freund"


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Massìv schrieb:


> jaja, erfunden und nicht mal lustig..



erfunden ist das nicht aber schade das er/sie das nur im tausend nadeln allgemein geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2008)

Hab ma mit einem über das "300g Schokolade" Vid auf Youtube gelabert (kennt sicher jeder, wenn ned http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Uolie3Z0G4I), und wir zitieren das so, ich schreib blöderweise einen aufm Bg mit "Du Sozi!" (auch n Zitat aus dem Vid^^) an, statt dem Kumpel...^^


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Vllt nicht so lustig, aber es passt hierher:
> 
> Im Grp Chat hat mal einer "Heil Hitler" (oder sowas in der art geschrieben, ist schon zu lange her) und dann "fc, sollte an einen freund"



Also damals in den DM hab ich immer zwischen Gildenchannel und Gruppenchannel geswitcht.
Irgendwann ist unser Hexer (Name vergessen war zu lang her) fast gestorben und ich so "Heil [Hexername]" und plötzlich steht da in grün. "Ähm... das ist hoffentlich nicht so gemeint wie es klingt..."


----------



## Headshriker (21. September 2008)

hatte mich mal mit 4 verschieden leuten per wishper unterhalten und wollte einen schnell ts holen am ende ahtte ich 3 leute im ts nur den einen net weil der das fc vom ersten abbekommen hat als ichs gemerkt hab und es ihm auch nochmal geschieben hatte


----------



## neo1986 (21. September 2008)

Hab mal im BG vor nem Jägerpet gestanden und gesagt BUFFS PLS

oder was schon öffter passiet ist das ich falsche makros benutzt habe und dan z.b. wenn wir am verlieren waren schon auf mein "Weiter so Leute" makro gekommen bin.


----------



## Àrcadurus (21. September 2008)

Auf irgendeiner HP hab ich letztens einen Screeni gesehen, von einem BG-Chat:
"/bg  [Spieler1]  Paul, sag mal wie ging nochmal der Afk-Bot an?"
 /bg  [Spieler2] Rofl, gehts noch?
 /bg  [Spieler1] oh fuck fc -.-

Screen such ich noch raus^^


----------



## puremorgi (21. September 2008)

waren grad kararun, 2 heal paladine. einer geht weg, also habn wir n neuen invited. ich betrachte den, und schreib so "boah hat der n scheiss equip alter, fieser s1 noob, der hat keine 1000 addheal -.-" zu dem andren pala. aber naja, hab falsch geklickt und habs im raid geschrieben^^ das war übel peinlich


----------



## Soramac (21. September 2008)

Àrcadurus schrieb:


> Auf irgendeiner HP hab ich letztens einen Screeni gesehen, von einem BG-Chat:
> "/bg  [Spieler1]  Paul, sag mal wie ging nochmal der Afk-Bot an?"
> /bg  [Spieler2] Rofl, gehts noch?
> /bg  [Spieler1] oh fuck fc -.-
> ...




LOL ;P


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

also ich war mit meiner hex in ner grp und hab twinks nach shat geportet stand auf der aldorhöhe 
problem hatte vorher noch was im handelschannel gepostet
ich(nach port)im handelschannel : klickt auf das portal wenn nicht eine schlemige eklige kreatur rauskommen soll(necrosis sprüche)

ich /2 : fc (verpeile darauf den channel zuwechseln)

twink da

ich/2: pass auf nicht springen ist aldor macht aua

twink verpeilt weil sonst seher springt tod

ich/2 du döddel hab gesagt nicht springen

Gilde: du döddel bist immernoch im hanndelschannel



peinlich peinlich ausloggen


----------



## Nyxon (21. September 2008)

Habe mega lange einen Juwe gesucht,dann wollte ich zu einem Freund im Gruppenchat schreiben: "Ich finde keinen verf**ten Juwe verdammt! -_-".

Naja durch das ständige posten im /2 habe ich den Satz auch da rein geschrieben^^ Naja nur flames bekommen =P


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

Richtig peinlich wird es wenn der Raidleiter im /1 channel in Kara darum bittet das spamen zu lassen 

und 5 min später in diesem channel erklärt wieso wir gewipt sind


----------



## Versace83 (21. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab ma mit einem über das "300g Schokolade" Vid auf Youtube gelabert (kennt sicher jeder, wenn ned http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Uolie3Z0G4I), und wir zitieren das so, ich schreib blöderweise einen aufm Bg mit "Du Sozi!" (auch n Zitat aus dem Vid^^) an, statt dem Kumpel...^^



Kannte das Video noch nicht... einfach zu geil ^^


----------



## Kaldonir (21. September 2008)

Es hat mal jemand für Gruul und Maggi Heiler ab 1,9k addheal gesucht. zu der Zeit hatte ich 1,5k als baum. 
Wollte ich das nem Freund schreiben und mich bemitleiden lassen, ging aber ins falsche /w^^
Peinlich, peinlich.


----------



## raeque (21. September 2008)

www.wowbash.com


gibt paar nette sachen da


----------



## Lisutari (21. September 2008)

Ist mir mal passiert das ich wärend einem Raid einen whisper bekomme 
"Heil mich doch entlich!"
Ich schau nervös herum und merke alle haben passable HP, seh mir den Namen von dem poster an und merke der ist nicht beim Raid dabei. Kurz danach kam dann auch 
"Sry FC"
Hab mich total erschreckt weils mittem im Bosskampf passierte xD


----------



## Priesthood (21. September 2008)

Also  bin mit meinem MAge in ZulFarrak in tanaris gegangen ..war gerade so 45 oder so..haben glaub ich 4 oder 5 wipes kappt ...nun am ende haben wirs dann doch geschafft und der gruppenleiter schreibt : 
"7g und das mit ner %@& (scheiß) grp^^"
...danach
"sry fc xD"


----------



## dragon1 (21. September 2008)

ich schreib als low verz einen an *verzaubere gegen mats blablub usw* er:"fresse du scheiss bettler" "ups fc"
und nach 10 sek krieg ich ne nachricht "kannst du mir 1g geben pllsssssssssss  plssssssssss bidde ey" von nem unbekanten


----------



## Tycroc! (21. September 2008)

ich hab mal acc und pw in den gildenchat gepostet.. wolltes es eig meinem kumpel whispern >.<
und zu dieser zeit war woweuorpe down sodass ich mein pw nich änder konnte


----------



## Deepender (21. September 2008)

ich war einmal ganz sauer auf einen tank bei illidan,wegen den flammen wos nach 10 trys DAMALS immernoch nicht so geklappt hatte und immer wieder der gleiche fehler passiert ist,ich meinte dann.....


"Du dicker pummeluff, wenn du es nicht rallst die flamme zu tanken, dann lass den anderen tank rein und sei nicht so ego,nur wegen dem schild,es warten darauf 24 andere leute......und dann soll es ein wunder sein wenn mal 2-3 leute sauer sind???? alter lol!"

naja war fc und dann nur ein " XD" zurück


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

naja so Sachen wie...

an Wayne: Omg, Wayne dieser nap nervt mich schon die ganze Zeit der geht mir so dermassen aufn Sack.

an Wayne: sry fc...

...Sind ganz lustig und mir leider auch schon passirt


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (21. September 2008)

War in kara und der tank war ein noob...ich und der priester läster über ihn und plötzlich schreib ich im raidchannel....der kackequippte gimp kann nicht tanken ...
[Name des tanks] hat die Schlachtgruppe verlassen xD


----------



## klogmo (21. September 2008)

Ich war mal mit der Gilde bei Gruul, ich glaube das war damals ein Fun-Raid und einige Randoms waren mit, unter anderem ein RL-Freund von mir. Und wir haben grad noch kurz Maulgar zusammen gefasst als wir dann im TS ein Gespräch meines Freundes mit seiner Mutter mitbekommen haben (er hatte Voice-Activation an) und das ging ungefähr so:

Mutter: Was ist denn schon wieder mit deinen Unterhosen?
Er: Ja die sind schon wieder im Schlaf geplatzt.
Mutter: Nicht schon wieder.
Er: Ja ich weiß ich brauche da neue.

So ungefähr^^

Und als ich ihn dann drauf hingewiesen habe das er ins TS spricht konnte man durchs TS das Blut rauschen hören als er (wahrscheinlich) Rot wurde.

Naja war ganz lustig und ich kann ihn Heute damit immernoch aufziehen und das mache ich auch. D


----------



## -Pantas- (21. September 2008)

Kein Scherz.....

-> [Schlachtzug]: Der Raidleiter ist vielleicht ein Vollarsch <-
-> [Schlachtzug]: Sry...FC                                              <-

|,,| -.-


----------



## Rodak (21. September 2008)

Hallo

Mein peinlichster "Fc" war der:

Nach langeweiligem Rumstehen sah ich aufeinma im Handelschat einen Druiden der anbat, für 2g Verließ zu ziehen. Dacht ich mir, klar warum nicht, 2g ist ja nicht die Welt... Ich whisper ihn an..

Me: Moin, ist nochn Platz fürs Verließ Frei?
Druide: Klar, einen mom

-- Bekomme den invite 

Me: Biste Moonkin?
Druide: Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Me: Ah, kk

-- in der Zeit whisper ich meinen kollegen an mit folgendem Text (hab was gegen moonkins): Omg werde nun von einem Boonkin gezogen, das kann ich mal voll nich ab...

Nur leider hab ich dem Druiden das geflüstert... (switche normal immer mit Tab von Whisp unso) ...

Kommentarlos Leavt er die Gruppe, naja, eines hab ich daraus gelernt, Erst schaun wem du was Schreibst dann drücke Enter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## KArzzor (21. September 2008)

Jemand im reid:
<Schlachtzug>lol/w [ich] Lol dieser scheis healer hätte ich lead würde ich ihn kicken!
<schlachtzug> alle waren wütend auf den xD


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Ich war mal mit der Gilde bei Gruul, ich glaube das war damals ein Fun-Raid und einige Randoms waren mit, unter anderem ein RL-Freund von mir. Und wir haben grad noch kurz Maulgar zusammen gefasst als wir dann im TS ein Gespräch meines Freundes mit seiner Mutter mitbekommen haben (er hatte Voice-Activation an) und das ging ungefähr so:
> 
> Mutter: Was ist denn schon wieder mit deinen Unterhosen?
> Er: Ja die sind schon wieder im Schlaf geplatzt.
> ...



Ist ja gemeeeein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shany1991 (21. September 2008)

-Pantas- schrieb:


> Kein Scherz.....
> 
> -> [Schlachtzug]: Der Raidleiter ist vielleicht ein Vollarsch <-
> -> [Schlachtzug]: Sry...FC                                              <-
> ...



LOL


----------



## Black_Fingayn (21. September 2008)

puremorgi schrieb:


> waren grad kararun, 2 heal paladine. einer geht weg, also habn wir n neuen invited. ich betrachte den, und schreib so "boah hat der n scheiss equip alter, fieser s1 noob, der hat keine 1000 addheal -.-" zu dem andren pala. aber naja, hab falsch geklickt und habs im raid geschrieben^^ das war übel peinlich


LOL


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Ich war mal mit der Gilde bei Gruul, ich glaube das war damals ein Fun-Raid und einige Randoms waren mit, unter anderem ein RL-Freund von mir. Und wir haben grad noch kurz Maulgar zusammen gefasst als wir dann im TS ein Gespräch meines Freundes mit seiner Mutter mitbekommen haben (er hatte Voice-Activation an) und das ging ungefähr so:
> 
> Mutter: Was ist denn schon wieder mit deinen Unterhosen?
> Er: Ja die sind schon wieder im Schlaf geplatzt.
> ...


wie lässt man bitte seine unterhose platzen^^


----------



## Blacksmurf (21. September 2008)

Mich schreibt  mein Raidleiter on was jetz wäre mit Raid...:-S

Bin zur selben Zeit jemand am zuflamen...

whisper ihn so zurück..

"Bekommst du nicht genug Liebe daheim oda warum nervst mich so ab...L2P Nap.."

Er whispert zurück wie bitte?

und dann natürlich

"Sorry fc" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder im Teamspeak mit 5 Leutz:



Ich sag bin mal afk Duschen...komm nach 5min


Sing wild nen Text nach von der Musik die ich eben gehört habe...und merk dann hab ja Vioce aktivasion an...

Haben aba dann alle gesagt sie hätten nix gehört...ich glaubs ihnen aba nicht xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharkeno (21. September 2008)

....
LOL


----------



## Shadoweffect (21. September 2008)

Ich mach es etwas kürzer ...

Whisper from Karl: Schreib doch nen GM an wegen dem fehlendem Questitem. 
Whisper to Karl: ok, mach ich

Whisper from gmx : Hallo hier ist Gamemaster X, hast du zeit über dein Problem mit Nazhans Reitgerte zu sprechen.
Whisper to Gm x: Hallo, na klar.
Whisper from GMx: Tut mir leid bei dem Problem kann ich dir nicht helfen. Noch ne Frage?

Whisper to gm x (sollte an "Karl" gehen): Oh mann, bin schon wieder an so ne faule Sau von GM geraten xD Ich wette der könnte es machen und ist nur zu bequem seinen Arsch hochzubekommen.
Whisper to gm x : oh sorry, fc.

Mit rotem virtuellen Gesicht ausgeloggt xD

Oder was mit TS....

ich bin im Raid, Raidleiter erklärt die Taktik. Er meint: "Habt ihr das verstanden?". In dem Moment nervt mich mein Bruder, ich vergess das Mic zu muten und sag laut ins TS "Fick dich" xD


----------



## Raheema (21. September 2008)

oja das hatte ich auch ganz oft immer zwischen Gilden und Gruppen channel gewechselt und dannn halt 
mega langen text geschrieben und dann.....


Ohh scheiße fc -.- 


uhnd dann noch ma schreiben boah wie ich das hasse 


und ich hab irgenwie immer wenn ich schreiben will drück ich immer auf r ^^


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> erfunden ist das nicht aber schade das er/sie das nur im tausend nadeln allgemein geschrieben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaubs Dir auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garosch (21. September 2008)

Ich war mit einer Random-Gruppe in Stratholme

Und dann schreib ich: "Also echt, mit euch gestern lief das um einiges besser, die Gruppe mit der ich jetzt drin bin ist echt schlecht" .....im Gruppen-Chat und nicht im Gilden-Chat -.-


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (21. September 2008)

Mich hat mal einer angeschrieben "Gib mir sofort mein Gold" ^^ 
Ansonsten bin eher ich der fc-Typ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


___x> Meine Eier sind hungrig <x___


----------



## Cholan (21. September 2008)

Mit nem Kumpel gequestet als eine Anfrage von einem Char namens "Gaylord" kam, ob er bei uns mitmachen könne. Haben ihn eingeladen und ich wollte meinem KUMPEL scherzhaft whispern: "Achtung, der haut uns gleich mit seinem Monster-Dödel^^"...

...hab's natürlich dem FALSCHEN gewhishpert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (21. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab ma mit einem über das "300g Schokolade" Vid auf Youtube gelabert (kennt sicher jeder, wenn ned http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Uolie3Z0G4I), und wir zitieren das so, ich schreib blöderweise einen aufm Bg mit "Du Sozi!" (auch n Zitat aus dem Vid^^) an, statt dem Kumpel...^^



haha das ist ja mal zu geil xDDDDDDD

300g saga mal bist du ein bissel blöde im kopf xDDDDDD


----------



## _Yo_ (21. September 2008)

mich hat mal irgendsoein Chinafarmer angewispert wegen irgendwas mit 5000g...dann hab ich irgendwie "was?" geschrieben und dann meinte er nur sorry i send wrong und dann war der char gelöscht(also seiner)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. September 2008)

hmm pienliche FCs hab ich noch nie gebracht aber schonmal einen bekommen

war en bw normal run ichs chon seit ca 31h wach und musste tanken

[Ich]:/p leute ich tank gerne bin aber schon seit 32h wach und sau müde also nehmts mir bitte net übel sollte was schief gehen

whispert mich dann iwer aus der gruppe anch dem ersten wipe an: "Alter der kack warri soll sich hier net rausreden, merkt doch jeder das der net tanken kann"

ich dann in der gruppe geschrieben: "[name des typen] danke für die netten worte aber kannst gerne auf diesen ts [ip gepostet] kommen und die leute fragen ich zock schon die ganze nach mit denen"

war ihm übelst peinlich und er hat sich vielmals entschuldigt^^

und was anderes war das ich nen nettes FC bekommen habe und zwar bei nem kara run wo ich mit s1 eq als fury ziemlich guten dmg gefahren habe

Whipser von nem heiler: "Alter der warri geht echt übelst ab. Versuch den mal in die Gilde zu holen."
Ich dann zu ihm: "danke für die netten worte aber ich bleib doch lieber in meiner gilde wegen freinds und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
er dann nur: " och schade aber es stimmt gehst echt übelst ab für das eq^^"

war schon echt nice hat mich gut gepusht^^


----------



## LordKazzak (21. September 2008)

Mein peinlichster fc war als ich nen 63er mage gefragt hab ob er mit nach kara will


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Ich hab mal nen CSfc abbekommen (Über whisper). Hab dann ein Öhm ist klar zurückgeschickt und WOW war dem Typ das peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen CSfc abbekommen (Über whisper). Hab dann ein Öhm ist klar zurückgeschickt und WOW war dem Typ das peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind doch eh immer die Frauen die CS machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Sind doch eh immer die Frauen die CS machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja ich nöd. Und war ein männlicher Char. Klar weiß man nie wer dahinter sitzt aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

Larmina why Männ. char?


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> Larmina why Männ. char?


Ähm... wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden hab dann hast du was falsch verstanden. Der whisper KAM von einem Mchar


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

oh achso der der dich angeschrieben hat war männ. o.O dumm von mir D


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> haha das ist ja mal zu geil xDDDDDDD
> 
> 300g saga mal bist du ein bissel blöde im kopf xDDDDDD


ich und ein freund spamten uns auch immer mit nem lied zu

plötzlich whispert mich einer an, ich merks net und spam fröhlich weiter... nur leider an ihn^^
hing am ende auf seiner ig^^


----------



## nickdaniel (21. September 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> "BN: xxx  PW:xxx"
> 
> Im Allgemeinem in SW.
> 
> ...



jo is mir auch schonmal passiert, hab mich eingelogt geguckt was auf dem acc so drauf ist, und dem besitzer sein acc mit nem fetten grinzen wiedergegeben ohne was zu nehmen.. man war der nervös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

lustig find ich immer wenn ts daten im handelschannel gepostet werden da bekommt man super den ts server down


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> lustig find ich immer wenn ts daten im handelschannel gepostet werden da bekommt man super den ts server down


bin mal in einen rein, alle fragten erstmal wer ich bin...
ich schrei in den channel 'ICH BIN DEIN VATER' und verschwinde schnell wieder^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin mal in einen rein, alle fragten erstmal wer ich bin...
> ich schrei in den channel 'ICH BIN DEIN VATER' und verschwinde schnell wieder^^



Wann wirst du 12?


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Wann wirst du 12?


wird man im leben 2 mal 12?


----------



## Crosis (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich glaubs Dir auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kannste glauben hab ich auchschonma gelesen allerdings wars da nur der "ichgehumdiezeitXinsbett" satz^^


----------



## Kankru (21. September 2008)

Ähm ja, als ich in nen privaten channel meinen Kumpels schreiben wollte, in was für ner Gimpgrp wir sind und dann gesehn habe, dass ich alles in den grp-channel geschrieben habe wars mir sehr peinlich.

Das andere war bevor sich meine ehemalige Gilde aufgelöst hat und der eine im Gildenchannel fragte, wie denn die neue heißen wird und wer sie alles verlässt.

War schon ein Kracher^^

MfG


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

hehe 

naja ich war vor langer zeit mal in ner gruul randomgruppe

da gings im ts ab ich hab mich 2 mal töten lassen weil ich nicht mehr konnte vor lachen  nur kiddies drin gewesen nur sinnloses gerede

rl fragt im raidchannel was zur hölle ist im ts das ist ja grausam wie wollen wir da gruul legen

Raidmitglied: ich glaube das ist meine schuld ich habe die ts daten ausversehen in meiner gilde gepostet

rl: was warum?
rm: na mein kumpel wollte mit hören

ich: habt ihr nur kiddies in eurer gilde 

rm. ähm wir nehmen nur leute auf die unter 18 sind aber die können spielen

name wurde aus der  schlachtgruppe entfernt

rl: so neue ts daten ich schalt den server runter


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2008)

> Jemand im reid:
> <Schlachtzug>lol/w [ich] Lol dieser scheis healer hätte ich lead würde ich ihn kicken!
> <schlachtzug> alle waren wütend auf den xD


Ohja, da hatte ich zu meiner Allyzeit auch was...
Diremaul West run, der Healer war der absolute Vollnup, deswegen ist n Kumpel von mir nach der halben Stunde aus der Grp und wir haben n neuen DD gesucht.. Er labert mich so an "boah wasn nup etc bla blub muh", ich schreib zurück "Jo, son noobigen Heiler muss man erstmal finden wie hier,..", whisper aber blöderweise eben diesen Heiler an. Ich hab ihm dann erzählt es ginge um den Randomraid gestern *hust*



> haha das ist ja mal zu geil xDDDDDDD
> 
> 300g saga mal bist du ein bissel blöde im kopf xDDDDDD


Ja, das Teil ist schon geil^^
Das hier und nochwas, die sind auch sehr geil^^


----------



## Riku182 (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



öhm ja grad bei wowbash gefunden das nen ich mal nen geiles selfowned^^
Mir selber ist noch nichts wirklich witziges passiert nur mal nen Freund Suche Gruppe für blubb geschrieben aber wirklich witziges nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (21. September 2008)

Ich war in einer ini neben bei /w mit einem freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich so zu im "man immer diese Kiddys die meinen auch sie wüssten alles"

dummer weiss ladet dass in der Gruppe ^^ 

dann wurde ich von der Gruppe gekickt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KArzzor (21. September 2008)

Ich wurde ange /w du verdammter (/%&
ich?
er:sry fc


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## SixNight (21. September 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hab mal im BG vor nem Jägerpet gestanden und gesagt BUFFS PLS
> 
> oder was schon öffter passiet ist das ich falsche makros benutzt habe und dan z.b. wenn wir am verlieren waren schon auf mein "Weiter so Leute" makro gekommen bin.


ich mag keine leute mit solchen makros weil das meistens dieses spam addon von 12 jährigen ist ... Für die Allianz .. Kämpft weiter ihr tapferen Streiter oda so ka...
ich hab mein gildenmeister ausversehen als blöden Huso beleidigt der mich darauf instant gekickt hatte weil wir uns in dem moment sowieso nicht abkonnten obwohl ich das nur zu sonem frechen 11 jährigen schreiben wollte der meinte das ich keine eier hätte nur weil ich ihm nicht 10g schenken wollte und in dm ziehen wollte


----------



## riggedi (21. September 2008)

War mal mit 3 Gildenkollegen in einer Inze. Der Vierte war ein von mir angeheurter Random Mage, der vom Sheepen leider gar keine Ahnung hatte.
Ich whisperte nur noch: "_mit dem Random haben wir ja mal grad voll ins Klo gegriffen_"!
Jetzt ratet mal, an wen ich den Whisper geschickt habe...

Riggedi


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

OMG alles selfowner in dem buffedforum die können nicht richtig schreiben und posten

ich glaub die posen nur


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

/falsches forum


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> War mal mit 3 Gildenkollegen in einer Inze. Der Vierte war ein von mir angeheurter Random Mage, der vom Sheepen leider gar keine Ahnung hatte.
> Ich whisperte nur noch: "_mit dem Random haben wir ja mal grad voll ins Klo gegriffen_"!
> Jetzt ratet mal, an wen ich den Whisper geschickt habe...
> 
> Riggedi


hmmm vielleicht... an den mage?!


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> OMG alles selfowner in dem buffedforum die können nicht richtig schreiben und posten
> 
> ich glaub die posen nur






Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> /falsches forum



WAAAH! Der war geil!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *LachendamBodenlieg*



Kronas schrieb:


> hmmm vielleicht... an den mage?!


Hm... neee ich glaub eher an den Tank


----------



## Ghrodan (21. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> OMG alles selfowner in dem buffedforum die können nicht richtig schreiben und posten
> 
> ich glaub die posen nur






Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> /falsches forum



da musste ich doch glatt schmunzeln^^


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hm... neee ich glaub eher an den Tank


bist du dir sicher?


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher?


Ned ganz. Ich wart noch auf den Rückruf von Aiman Abdallah


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ned ganz. Ich wart noch auf den Rückruf von Aiman Abdallah




wieso warten gibt doch den SMSGURU


hoffe bin im richtigen Forum


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

Hab ma im Raid gefragt on jmd Verwenung für mich in seiner Gilde hätte...
Dummerweise war mein damaliger Gildenleader auch in dem Raid, worauf er mich dann aus der Gilde gekickt hat


----------



## Geibscher (21. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Hab ma im Raid gefragt on jmd Verwenung für mich in seiner Gilde hätte...
> Dummerweise war mein damaliger Gildenleader auch in dem Raid, worauf er mich dann aus der Gilde gekickt hat



bist wohl der aus dem post weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (21. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ohja, da hatte ich zu meiner Allyzeit auch was...
> Diremaul West run, der Healer war der absolute Vollnup, deswegen ist n Kumpel von mir nach der halben Stunde aus der Grp und wir haben n neuen DD gesucht.. Er labert mich so an "boah wasn nup etc bla blub muh", ich schreib zurück "Jo, son noobigen Heiler muss man erstmal finden wie hier,..", whisper aber blöderweise eben diesen Heiler an. *Ich hab ihm dann erzählt es ginge um den Randomraid gestern *hust*
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

ich zähl immer bis 10(wipes)

ab 9 so 9,01 usw wenn es mir zu blöd kommt alt f4

das sag ich aber im gildenchat an 

dumm nur wenn das im grpchannel landet


----------



## MyLordShu (21. September 2008)

Echt cool was euch schon alles so passiert ist...
Mir fällt nur ein, dass ich mal vor dem Afk-Melden Patch nem Kollegen geschrieben "Ich glaub XY leecht" hab, das aber
dann an XY ging... das war voll peinlich...


----------



## Dimiteri (21. September 2008)

schreibt so einer in handelschat 

schatzi kanst du zu mir kommen ich will wieder fic***

ich glaub dem war das echt peinlich^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> schreibt so einer in handelschat
> 
> schatzi kanst du zu mir kommen ich will wieder fic***
> 
> ich glaub dem war das echt peinlich^^




und ihr erst hehe


----------



## Kronososos (21. September 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Oder was mit TS....
> 
> ich bin im Raid, Raidleiter erklärt die Taktik. Er meint: "Habt ihr das verstanden?". In dem Moment nervt mich mein Bruder, ich vergess das Mic zu muten und sag laut ins TS "Fick dich" xD



YES! Ich lieg am Boden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Also ich bin mal während nem Raid eingeschlafen, hatte VA an. Irgendwann bin ich wieder aufgewacht und wunder mich wo der Raid hin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Leute im TS haben sich einen abgelacht (Hab ich dann später erfahren)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also ich bin mal während nem Raid eingeschlafen, hatte VA an. Irgendwann bin ich wieder aufgewacht und wunder mich wo der Raid hin ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol warst du tod oder haben sie dich allein gelassen damit du ruhig und ohne kampfgeräusche schlafen kannst


----------



## shartas (21. September 2008)

wieso hast du geschnarcht??


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> lol warst du tod oder haben sie dich allein gelassen damit du ruhig und ohne kampfgeräusche schlafen kannst


Ka muss ich mal fragen. Hoff es erinnert sich noch wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shartas schrieb:


> wieso hast du geschnarcht??



Ja hab ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja lag mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur da ist das glaub normal^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

aber da fällt mir auch noch was ein wollten nethergroll in kara machen war schon ziemlich so gegen 1 uhr 

jedenfalls war im ts auf einmal so ein komischer knall zu hören

und ein char rennt auf einmal leeroylike richtung Nethergroll und im raidchannel stand folgendes

zufgwdesgwqqwdw

hä

ins ts geschrien

auf einmal der char: oh sorry bin grade eingenickt 


riesenlacher


----------



## Focht (21. September 2008)

also das hätte man doch gemerkt wenn man imraid eingepennt is xD.........man muss sich killen lassen und dann kann man pennen xD


----------



## klogmo (21. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> aber da fällt mir auch noch was ein wollten nethergroll in kara machen war schon ziemlich so gegen 1 uhr
> jedenfalls war im ts auf einmal so ein komischer knall zu hören
> und ein char rennt auf einmal leeroylike richtung Nethergroll und im raidchannel stand folgendes
> zufgwdesgwqqwdw
> ...



Das erinnert mich an SSC vor Lurker wo man ja die ganzen Platformen clearen muss. Da bin ich auch mal eingepennt, natürlich in eine Mob-Grp reingerannt und fast einen Wipe verursacht. Ich war natürlich tot^^


----------



## imbalol (21. September 2008)

ich war brd
schreib ich nen freund (war auch in der ini ) an : Mann der schurken is so ein boon jedes mal wen sappen will endeckns ihn ..."
plöztlich sah ich das ich den schurken angeschrieben hatte ....
peinlich ^^

mfg imbalol


----------



## Lichtdrache (21. September 2008)

Nun schön das noch leute gibt die humor haben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalisan (21. September 2008)

LoL das ist natürlich Scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hat er geschrieben?^^


----------



## Sharkeno (21. September 2008)

Muss ich ma sagen:
ich fidn den thread voll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
los weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (21. September 2008)

Kalisan schrieb:


> LoL das ist natürlich Scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



irgentwas so mit i: "Ich spiel zum ersten mal erst nen Schurken " und
"Du kannst ned Healn" u.s.w,


----------



## Shaguar93 (21. September 2008)

Mir ist mal was lustiges passiert:Ich hatte mal wieder mit 10 verschiedenen Leuten geschrieben und dann hab ich ausversehen zu einem Kumpel "Halt die Fr****" gesagt,obwohl ich es zu einem Goldbettler sagen wollte ;(

MfG Shaguar


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Sharkeno schrieb:


> Muss ich ma sagen:
> ich fidn den thread voll geil
> 
> 
> ...


Schenk uns eine Geschichte dann kriegst weitere *gg* Du kannst natürlich auch zahlen. Einfach auf den netten Paypal button drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Paypal button!*


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

hä??


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> hab mal als ich in einer NOOBgilde war mitbekommen was die offis über mich gelabert haben. jaja, /o und /g sind SEEEHR verschieden
> /o benutzt den offichannel den nur offis sehen.
> II  füttert
> II   den
> ...






Ren3gaid schrieb:


> hä??


Ich vermute er hat einfach iwas geschrieben damit er sein Tier bewerben konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

achsoooo danke


----------



## Toraka' (21. September 2008)

das ist wirklich passiert...


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

achja mir fällt noch was ein:

vor so ca.5 Monaten Kara im Ts


Der leader sagt Techniken usw. doch bei einem Mitglied raschelt so das Mikro dachten ach nix passiert war bestimmt so fummelei an seinem Mikro.

Sagte der Leader: "habt ihr das verstanden?" dann kam bei dem das Mikro geraschelt hatte son Schmatzen:

mjam,mjam mjam...

Alle lachten sich tot und sagten" LOL wasn mit dem los OMFg HAHAHA!" 

der eine sagte(der schmatzte) " was ist?"

dem war das bestimmt voll peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

haha haribo


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> haha haribo


Haribo mach Kael'thas froh und den Illi sowieso! *sing


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

> haha haribo



macht Kidis froh,...


----------



## Sempron (21. September 2008)

Hab mir ein Makro erstellt, allerdings das falsche in meine Aktionsleiste gezogen. Bei nächster Gelegenheit, drücke ich mein Makro und werbe in meiner Gilde für die PVP-Gilde meines Bruders.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

ne haribo

weil wegen denen gabs mal nen wipe 

mt im ts mist mir ist  die tüte haribo auf die tastatur gefallen die blöden teilen hängen zwischen den tasten


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ne haribo
> 
> weil wegen denen gabs mal nen wipe
> 
> mt im ts mist mir ist  die tüte haribo auf die tastatur gefallen die blöden teilen hängen zwischen den tasten


Geiiiiil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

lol

P.S: wie findet ihr meine rechte Sig?


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> lol
> 
> P.S: wie findet ihr meine rechte Sig?


Die ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Dachte ich hätt vorher schonmal die gelobt kann aber auch sein, dass ichs nur wollte und dann vergessen hab^^)


----------



## Melothil (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> "jaja mama ich geh um 10 uhr off*
> 
> ".....ok"
> 
> "verdammt fc -.-"




du kennst wen der mit seiner mutter zockt ? oO


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

> Die ist geil



danke


----------



## Aratosao (21. September 2008)

Hehe, hatte mal was tolles:

der heinz: "duh arscch"
ich : "Bitte?"
der heinz: "omfg fc soorrryyy"

tjoa, horstis gibts. die gibts garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gähn1 (21. September 2008)

Was mir mal ziemlich peinlich war... als ich im TS war, das headset auf den Tisch gelegt hatte und mit meiner Freundin am telefonieren war....


----------



## m1chel (21. September 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Oder was mit TS....
> 
> ich bin im Raid, Raidleiter erklärt die Taktik. Er meint: "Habt ihr das verstanden?". In dem Moment nervt mich mein Bruder, ich vergess das Mic zu muten und sag laut ins TS "Fick dich" xD




passiert mir dauernt aber nur bei cs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einer sagt :" oh alta schon wieder mit dieser scheiss awp ich kann das nicht ab diese schiess waffen .... "
mein bruder kam reingestürmt und ich " jetzt halt endlich die fresse du kleines arsch !" 
mic war natürlich an -.-


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

hey leute wenn ihr hier draufklickt gelangt ihr sofort zur WoW homepage also wow-europe.com DD


http://www.wow-europe.com/de/wtlk_splash.htm

xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

und was ist daran witzig


----------



## Provieh (21. September 2008)

Letztens ich geh mit ner grp bw, stehn am ersten Boss healer geht afk,
meint der Tank aufeinmal wenn ich mein Imba 2 Handschwert anleg und bersekerhaltung mach,
ist das Vieh down bevor es mich down gehaun hat
stürmt wie son bekloppter auf das ding drauf 5sek später wipe -.-"

Dann haben wirs bis zum letzten Boss gepackt wollte der Tank wohl seinem Kumpel whispern kommt er aufeinma:

"Boha xxx alter ich bin mit so einer noob grp in bw das glaubst du nicht die lassen mich nicht mit berserk + 2h waffe tanken 
das sind solche low skilled player die können rein garnix"

Und ratet mal wo er das geschrieben hat?

Genau im Gruppenchannel.

selfowned vom feinsten


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

LOOOL


----------



## Gähn1 (21. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl


----------



## Shurycain (21. September 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> "BN: xxx  PW:xxx"
> 
> Im Allgemeinem in SW.
> 
> ...




Acc weg ?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke du hast mir geholfen das mein abend wieder lustiger wird


----------



## Shadoweffect (21. September 2008)

Ren3gaid, hör mal mit dem Posting farmen auf und poste was sinnvolles.


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

versuche ich k? wenn ich den langweiligen abend überlebe


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Ren3gaid, hör mal mit dem Posting farmen auf und poste was sinnvolles.



Deins war auch nicht gerade produktiver  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genauso wie meins....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (21. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Deins war auch nicht gerade produktiver
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War alles nicht produktiv genausowenig wie das was ich jetzt poste.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Deins war auch nicht gerade produktiver
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich schließ mich mal an mit einem auch nicht sinnvollen Post: 
SuFu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

> Ich schließ mich mal an mit einem auch nicht sinnvollen Post:
> SuFu!



will auch mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edeoo (21. September 2008)

einmal in kara, wir waren schon ein paar stunden drin und ich war es schon ziemlich gewohnt das ich beim reden die push-to-talk-taste drück. plötzlich geht meine kleine schwester hinter mir vorbei und schlagt mir grundlos auf den kopf und ich drück natürlich die taste und sag zu ihr: herst du sch***kind schleich dich endlich ! 
also die im ts fandens lustig, mir war das aber übelst peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

ach menno der thread war so lustig 
zum poster oben geile sigi

sufu kann man das essen

achja im handelschannel

xy: suche grp für bw bin zwar im fc aber sonst gibts keine möglichkeit jemand zu finden der mit mir spielt

ich(war mies drauf): warum woll drück mal alt f4 da siehst du leute die auch gruppen suchen

xy:echt cool danke
bin daraufhin auf meinen jäger

xy im handelschannel :wo ist dieser komische belegun wegen dem ist mein wow abgestürzt und das 3 mal ich will doch nur bw

Ich: hmm schonmal /gquit (name) probiert da bekommt der n ticket

keine ahnung wieso dann ruhe war im channel
bis auf den satz von irgendjemand:   mmh das sollen allen eine lehre sein die den falschen channel nutzen
(geb es zu hatte ein 10min strafbann)


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (21. September 2008)

Das ist ja königlich! Tolles Thread!

Bei uns auf den RP-Servern aht man meist weniger so fiese Sachen, weil ja doch noch ein paar RP machen.

Wie dem auch sei, ich schau mir immer doppelt und dreifach an, an wen ich fiese Kommis schicke, da ich zwar bei WoW noch nie sowas im fc hatte, aber über Messenger und Chats. Oh, mal als Tip, WIM hilft auch übelst gegen fcs!

Aber ich wünschte, der Typ hätte später fc gesagt, mit dem ich einst inner Ini war. War so um Stufe 40 rum als Heiler mit meinem Main auf dem Server, sprich notorisch pleite. Naja, und so richtig gutes Heiler Loot für stoffies gibts ja erst wieder ab Zul'Farrak. Na auf jeden meinte der bloß ich sei nen noobiger Heielr weil ich fast nur grünes equip hätte. WTF?
(Bin nun Stufe 56 und mein Equip ist immer noch fast grün, na und?!)


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hammer fc^^


----------



## Kaffke (21. September 2008)

mich hatte ein bettler angeredet nach gold -  ich hab ihn ignoriert was denn sonst^^

als ich einen kumpel angeredet hatte , dass ich ihn geld fürs epicmount leihen könnte fragte ich:  "Wieviel willst du denn? 100g?"

und an wem kam die nachricht? an den bettler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2008)

> So mach ich das auch immer xD


Der hat das auch geglaubt damals... Allys eben^^


----------



## Delwod (21. September 2008)

Ich habe schon oft ausversehen an Flüstern geantwortet obwohl ich Gruppe wohlte und umgekert einmal sogar über 15 min lang dar hat sich die gruppe natürlich sehr gewundert!


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2008)

Passiert mir auch oft. Mit Prat kommt man nicht nach jedem whisper in den /p oder /g oder /s zurück sondern whispert wieder der letzten Person >_<


----------



## Da-Pusher (21. September 2008)

Ich sag nur:
www.wowbash.com


----------



## Shataar (21. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Passiert mir auch oft. Mit Prat kommt man nicht nach jedem whisper in den /p oder /g oder /s zurück sondern whispert wieder der letzten Person >_<


 jup das passiert mir auch ständig ich denk einfach nie dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (21. September 2008)

player1
player2:what?
player1: sry fc


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

derwaynez schrieb:


> player1
> player2:what?
> player1: sry fc




nicht witzig leider nur 3/10


----------



## Vurvolak (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> erfunden ist das nicht aber schade das er/sie das nur im tausend nadeln allgemein geschrieben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seine/Ihre Mutter kommuniziert also per Whispers mit ihm/ihr?


----------



## Deathanubis (21. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Passiert mir auch oft. Mit Prat kommt man nicht nach jedem whisper in den /p oder /g oder /s zurück sondern whispert wieder der letzten Person >_<



genau habe auch Prat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber peinlich ist mir das nicht, ich kenne ja die Leute nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalstorm (21. September 2008)

omg das 300g video ist wirklich uur geil


----------



## Ravenkiss (21. September 2008)

Also Bei mir in Kara

Wir hauen grade die Meid 
da unser Raidchef

Raidchef:Hau ihn!
ok normal

Raidchefeis ihn!
ok vielleicht mein er ein pet

Raidchef:Kratz ihn!
pet..

Raidchef:Gib ihm Tier Namen!
O.o?

Ich: Was ist los?
Raidchef: wiso hab ich was gesagt?

Ich: Ja guck ma oben 
Raidchef:...oh...mist. ich muss mal kurz weg

ich hab nur gedacht wth


----------



## deathmagier (21. September 2008)

vor 2 monaten oder so haben ein paar leute den server getranst um in unsere gilde zu kommen weil sie von ihrer die schnauze voll hatten und dann haben die während nem fds run dann mitten im gildenchannel ihr werbemakro für ihre alte gilde gepostet hat für gelächter gesorgt^^


----------



## Sethna (21. September 2008)

[Gilde][Unnamed]: Die Zukunft der Welt liegt zwischen Katharinas Schenkeln.
[Gilde][1]: Wtf?
[Gilde][[Katharina]]: Na toll
[Gilde][2]: Habt ihr zwei was zu beichten?
[Gilde][Unnamed]: oh shit fc


----------



## abe15 (21. September 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Wann wirst du 12?



Anhand des Textes in 6 Jahren, merkt man doch!


----------



## immortal15 (21. September 2008)

bin  mal in kara eingeschlafen und hab dan im /1 channel gefragt wo ihr grade seit....danach erstma alle erzählt wo ihr stand grad ist xD


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (21. September 2008)

1 ./g ool dise kack bonns dind zu dum zu m kacken
2. Raid: thx du noob
3: und Tschüsch
1 kicked by player 3

Währede eines grul raid passirt aber der raid war auch nubig


----------



## Cupertino (21. September 2008)

Ich Fake ab und an ganz gerne mal mim Kumpel im BG "FC Narichten". Dann gehts halt z.B. "Warum willst du es jetzt schon wieder treiben?! Wir ham uns doch heute schon 2 mal getroffen, du Hengst". Naja mit sowas macht das BG dann auch wieder spaß und es ist nicht mehr ganz so öde im BG Chat. xD


----------



## DerOffTank (21. September 2008)

he du arsch was soll das... zu nem RL freund ausversehn in /2 channel xD


----------



## Zero-X (22. September 2008)

Kollege seine familie spielt komplett das kam dann so

Chara V: Jetzt Tank denn doch einfach vernünftig sonst kassiere ich dein nächstes Taschengeld für meine repkosten.
me: Falscher chara einen weiter unten (also in der gruppenliste)
Chara V: fc
5min später
kollege: mach dmg sonst muste mir dein Taschengeld geben!
me: ich  weis dein vater kassiert es für seine repkosten

ansonsten mein bester
sollte eigentlich an kollege in gruppe
/channel 1 :deine mutter hat mich schon 3 mal versucht zu killen bei arena kann die mir net einfach die truhe lassen?
/channel 1 die mutter: jetzt biste erst recht dran
/p kollege: sei froh das du net bei mir bist die ruft gerade meinen vater zur hilfe


----------



## slurm (22. September 2008)

/2 xy: alter ich glaub ich hab jetz schon 4 tage nich geduscht
/w xy: fc?^^
xy: ja >.<

uuund offline war er xD


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Vurvolak schrieb:


> Seine/Ihre Mutter kommuniziert also per Whispers mit ihm/ihr?



anscheinend schon :O


----------



## Seratos (22. September 2008)

Hab bisher leider nix wirklich spektakuläres gehabt an fc's^^
Und dank WIM (Schleichwerbungalarm) ist falschposten von meiner Seite fast unmöglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (22. September 2008)

Bündnisraid:
[RAID][Gunblade]/ ey ernsthaft mit diesen unfähigen Vollidioten geh ich nichtmal mehrn Scheißhaus raiden.


----------



## PeterKlaus (22. September 2008)

wir sind kurz vor akama, und die Raidleitung fragt, wer noch was von dem Boss braucht,
natürlich haben unsre Klassen ihre eigenen Channels, doch wir bekamen zu lesen...

[Schlachtzug] [X]: /5 Dehn dir schon mal deine Eier vor, kannst glei kommen


----------



## Damatar (22. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab ma mit einem über das "300g Schokolade" Vid auf Youtube gelabert (kennt sicher jeder, wenn ned http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Uolie3Z0G4I), und wir zitieren das so, ich schreib blöderweise einen aufm Bg mit "Du Sozi!" (auch n Zitat aus dem Vid^^) an, statt dem Kumpel...^^


loool  das kann mir gottseidank  net pasieren^^


----------



## Astrakiller (22. September 2008)

Ein Zitat von WoWbash hat grade dazu geführt,das ich Wasser aus der nase prustete:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein peinlichster fc war garnicht meiner,sondern ich hab einen peinlichen bekommen


Ich im /2 : Kaufe adamantiterz

/w von [insertrandomweiblichercharname] Hey süßer wo warst du ich bin schon ganz fe*** mach endlich das bild von deinem sch**** und schick es mir

Ich zurück: Ähh... fc?

Sie/er(kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): Du bist doch Carpios twink oder?

Ich: Äh..nein,ich bin Carperias,meine Twinks heißen anders

Sie: OH SORRY FC

Ich: Ok

"[weiblichernamenchar] ignoriert euch."


----------



## Spineshank (22. September 2008)

wenn wir aus der gilde in ne ini gehn holen wir ab und zu rnd noch leute dazu(zb 2 dds)

Wenn dann irgend zwei mal hintereinander ein Drop an die gildies geht kommt dann meist im grp chat:


Gruppe: 7w Kurtkuhbain LOL kurt hast auch Würfelbot laufen?
Gruppe: fc sry -.-
Gruppe: 7w [priester] Du Idiot! Wenn die das melden bekommen wir nen bann!
Gruppe: damn! fc


Natürlich checkt man das gleich das das net ernst gemeint is aber sorgt immer für gelächter im TS und im grp channel ^^


----------



## Ghrodan (22. September 2008)

Grad auf WoW Bash gefunden:

[attachment=4961:hihi.gif]

Ich konnte nich mehr vor lachen...


----------



## Kayezar (22. September 2008)

War auch nicht mein FC aber lustigerweise mitten im Alterac (wo ja viele viele Leute im Chat mitlesen):
"Na, ist der Mösensaft schon am fließen?"
Danach halt "sry, fc"
Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Witz war aber seiner nachfolgenden Stummheit zu Urteilen, war es ihm eher peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeilli (22. September 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Ein Zitat von WoWbash hat grade dazu geführt,das ich Wasser aus der nase prustete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas ähnliches ist ir auch schon mal passiert. NUr so:

Ich wollte meiner Freundin schreiben: ICH LIEBE DICH ÜBER ALLES SCHATZ!!!!!!!!
Alerdings ging dies dann an jemand der 1 Sek vorher mich wegen Ini anschrieb. xD


----------



## MuuHn (22. September 2008)

Es wurd ne Pornoseite geposted , aber in den Raid (40mann/Frau)

Aufman , da gings ab im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. September 2008)

Das schlimmste was mir passiert ist, ist nur ein Gn8 in den Handelschannel! Jap, nicht lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (22. September 2008)

hmm das peinlichste fc bei mir? o.O das war verdammt hart

"so ich geh jetzt einfach afk und dann "plötzlich off" weil die leute im raid iwi grad total palle im kop sind, komm dann wieder mit meiner "Wlan - ausrede", also bis glei dann."

tja anstatt den whisper hatte ich nur leider den gildenchannel erwischt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. September 2008)

der thread ist hammer vote for sticky


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. September 2008)

ich bin zwar ein netter mensch aber muß mal


----------



## Malakas (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> "jaja mama ich geh um 10 uhr off*
> 
> ".....ok"
> 
> "verdammt fc -.-"



ahja ...spielt die mama auch wow ?!? 


der war nichtmal lustig


----------



## Schamson (22. September 2008)

Ich im SSC Raid, 5 Minuten Pause. Mein Mikro gemutet und mit meiner Freundin über "private" Dinge geredet. Als ich auf einmal durchs TS hörte: Schamson, sollen wir nachladen oder kommst du noch mit? 

Ergo: Mikro war nicht gemutet ..... -> Riesen gelächter


----------



## Astrid-okt (22. September 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> oja das hatte ich auch ganz oft immer zwischen Gilden und Gruppen channel gewechselt und dannn halt
> mega langen text geschrieben und dann.....
> 
> 
> ...



kleiner tipp: wenn man BILD Hoch drückt erscheint der zuvor geschriebene text^^


----------



## N00blike (22. September 2008)

Oh gestern ers nen bisschen mit der gilder verkracht
ZH Time run ich war nebenher mit der gilde am chatten... ja gerade mitten im gespräch seh ich wie der tank pullt schnell den satz zuende geschrieben dann falsches target angewählt---aggro----tot
dann hab ich in channel geschrieben mist shit gildenchannel.... könnt euch ja denken das das nich im gruppen channel gelandet is


----------



## Aratosao (22. September 2008)

raeque schrieb:


> www.wowbash.com
> 
> 
> gibt paar nette sachen da



*KugelAufDemBoden*

Haha, die sachen da sind ja mal so genial :-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rotf*


----------



## Qonix (22. September 2008)

Letztens wir am bt raiden und sind am Relikt gewipte weil ein paar Aggro gezogen haben. Der Gildenchef war natürlich sauer und hat rumgeflucht von wegen Schwanzometer und so.

Ich wollte dann so in diesem Moment was im Hexerchat schreiben ist aber leider im Raidchat gleandet: Yeah, nice dps und erster im Damgemeter. Hexer sind imba und die anderen holen uns nie ein.

Naja, ihr könnt euch denken was dann kam.


----------



## Azralina (22. September 2008)

wurde ange /w .."Schatz..ich lieb dich..bis morgen..vermiss dich voll!"
ich so:" oO..fc?"
er "oh sry..war nich an dich"

da guckt man schon   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vorm rechner


----------



## Bunkerzwergl (22. September 2008)

Wer kennt es nicht!^^

ZA Grp war spät nachts...

"alter ich hab kein bock mehr auf die spastis ich täusch jetzt dann dc vor und geh pennen"

oder

"Baby ich so geil auf dich und deine XXX.... lassen wir lieber" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunkerzwergl (22. September 2008)

Test... sry















[attachment=4964:banner_133636.jpg]


----------



## Tymion (22. September 2008)

Nun ja, war net im FC sondern im TS......

Kara run von früher.....wir hatten nen Pala aus Meiner Gilde dabei der IMMER bei Flammenkranz los gelaufen ist.....Hab mit meinen Brüdern voll über den abgelästern.....meint jemand im TS:....Hey Tymion kannste mal bitte Pusch to Talk an machen ?........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

Ebenfalls nicht Fc, aber ts

Ich sahs mal fröhlich im ts (abends) und keiner war da.
ich musste mich nebenbei fertig machen zum weggehen. hatte vergessen das ich ts war (switche normalerweise immer in den "afk" channel).

während ich mich fertig machte trudelten nach und nach leute ein.
Ich konnte das nicht hören, da TS bei mir übers Headset läuft und die Musik halt über die Boxen...

nur doof das ich bei meiner musik so laut mit trällerte. Und bin nun echt keine gute Sängerin. Hät mich am liebsten nie wieder auf dem ts blicken lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorid (22. September 2008)

ist schon etwas länger her, und nicht direkt fc. aber auch witzig: ich war im schlingendorntal unterwegs und hab einer schurkin mit meiner jägerin geholfen. nachdem die quest beendet war, habe ich ihr angeboten sich doch bei mir oder meinem twink zu melden falls sie noch hilfe bräuchte. als dann als antwort nur ein verwirrtes ?!? ähm wie bitte ? kam schaute ich auf das chatfenster und hatte bemerkt, dass ich während dem schreiben leider mit den fingern nach rechts verrutscht bin und anstatt dem normalen text nur sinnlose zeichen und buchstabenreihen geschrieben hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. September 2008)

war mit meinem twink in der tiefschwarzen grotte

plötzlich schrieb einer der beteiligten
7g wenn dieser be******** heiler mich nochmal sterben lässt dann hol ich meinen main und hau ihn um. diese be********* vollpfosten ey
darauf antwortete der heiler
7g wenn dieser behinderte hexer nochmal die halbe ini zieht hol ich meinen main :-P

(war natürlich mit absicht vom heiler)


----------



## Ereldan (22. September 2008)

mir ist mal so was dummes passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein freund von mir wollte mal so einen link von einem video haben , ich sag jetzt mal nicht um was es in dem video ging.. *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nebenbei war ich was in wow am verkaufen und dachte eigentlich ich hatte   " WTS xxxx "  kopiert, doch da ich den diversen link dann kopiert hatte und voreilig in wow in den handelschannel gepostet habe, könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen was los war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es hatte 2 minuten gedauert da schreib mich auch schon ein gm an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (22. September 2008)

Okay da fällt mir grad ne Anekdote ausm Kundensupport ein.
Bei uns am Messenger meldete sich ein Kunde mit der Frage wie er seine Email Adresse ändern könnte da er sich vertippt habe und nun sein Konto gesperrt sei (passiert täglich gut 20 mal).

2 GMs konnten ihn nicht davon überzeugen, dass er uns dafür sein Konto nennen müsse und uns die Änderung mit gewissen Daten per Email zukommen lassen.
Irgendwann wurde ich dann in die direkte Konversation im IRC (damals noch sekundäres Support Mittel) gebeten.
Nach gut 60 Minuten Streit Gespräch gab mir der Kunde kleinlaut seine ID, als ich die Email dann ändern wollte war mir klar warum er die nicht von nem normalen GM ändern lassen wollte.

Die "vertippte" Email war keine Email sondern ein Link der auf ne Seite mit recht heftigem Gay-Porn führte (jaja meine Scheiß Neugier).


----------



## Fumacilla (22. September 2008)

*dragonsdeath zuwink

na dich hab ich ja lange nimmer gelesen =)

mein peilichster fc war wohl der, als ich ner gilde neu beigetreten bin, stellte ich fest das ich mich da nich wohlfühle und habe mit freunden im whipser darüber geredet... plötzlich seh ich im handelschannel ne witzige bemerkung und poste dort ein dickes "lol" - tja dem addon chatter sei dank hätte ich müssen wieder in den /whisper wechseln müssen.

Joa das hab ich verpeilt... der nächste satz der von mir im handelschannel landete war: "leute echt ma. das is doch nix da. das geht nich. wenn das so bleibt bin ich weg!"

das "fc" hab ich mir gespart, ich war mir sicher jeder arsch aus dieser gilde hatte es gelesen xD

worauf auch schon nen whisper kam: "nein... es ist nicht immer so"

das war peinlich... nur gut das ich nich geflamed hab sondern sachlich geblieben bin =)


----------



## toydoll (22. September 2008)

joa, also lustige fc´s hatte ich schon viele, bin halt viel am handeln und chatten mit gildies oder sonstwem und da kann das schonmal passieren. ein tauren hunter aus der gilde schrieb neulich im /gchat: "was soll ich da wollen?! einen wegstecken will ich bei der!^^" und danach direkt:"oh...fc"
danach war das gelächter im ts auch groß...


----------



## JustBen (22. September 2008)

In einer Gilde in der ich lange zeit war haben sich die Gildenleaderin (M) und ihr freund (D) oft scherzhaft gezofft.

Eines Freitages am frühen nachmittag schrieb D sinngemäß in den Gildenchat

"M hat mir nachts einen gew****t wähaiaürend ich geasiüadcheäalafeöajen habe" 

Die beiden haben das ganze anschließend damit erklärt, dass er nur so getan hat als wollte er uns das allen verraten und sie hat ihm versucht die Tastatur abzunehmen - beim kampf darum wurde die Nachricht gesendet.

Führte zu einem sehr unterhaltsamen nachmittag im TS^^

Was ich auch schonmal gesehen hab war, wie sich jemand beim /gquit vertippt hat.^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> war mit meinem twink in der tiefschwarzen grotte
> 
> plötzlich schrieb einer der beteiligten
> 7g wenn dieser be******** heiler mich nochmal sterben lässt dann hol ich meinen main und hau ihn um. diese be********* vollpfosten ey
> ...


sorry, aber vielleicht wird doch mit L geschrieben oder? ^^

find ich nur niedlich weil du dich in der sig über rechtschreibfehler aufregst ^^

//edit 

oder war das der Sinn des Zitates, dann hab ichs nicht geblickt, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

das


----------



## Shadoweffect (22. September 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Mein peinlichster fc war garnicht meiner,sondern ich hab einen peinlichen bekommen
> 
> 
> Ich im /2 : Kaufe adamantiterz
> ...



zu 99,999999% ein Typ.


----------



## Zyfor (22. September 2008)

Mein peinlichster fc war zu als ich mit nem kumpel (untote priesterin) in ner ini war.
in nen falschen /w :"halt die fresse mit deinen scheiß hängetitten"
der typ dem ich das geschrieben hab war glaub blutelf (m) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valord (22. September 2008)

oh ja da kenne ich auch was ^^

z.B s/pucken...hoppla FC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3pr1 (22. September 2008)

vor nem jahr war auf malle mal einer der hat im handelschannel so 2 mal über /2 über seine beziehung gelabert
das er voll traurig ist das die frau die er liebt nix von dem wissen will und so also nach 2 tagen war der irgentwie von server warum wohl?


----------



## Mozee (22. September 2008)

lol ich hab mal ausversehen im /s gesagt joo meine freundin hat echt geile brüste haha dann krieg ich /w wow echt die muss ich mal sehen usw^^ lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (22. September 2008)

"Welche Rasse wollen wir für unsere Twinks nehmen?"
"Draenei..."
"Huch, wieso denn Draenei?"
"Hab grad Lust auf welche!"
"Oh.. Sorry, fc!"


Oder


"Hey Schatz! Ich freu mich schon auf den DvD-Abend nachher, wird bestimmt toll. Ich hoffe, du bist heut in Kuschellaune und hast Lust auf ein bisschen mehr... *hrrr*"
"Hääää, ich dachte du hast keinen Freund?"
"Oh...Fc..Sorry...."
[Spieler XY ignoriert euch]

Und wieder ne Chance versaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Ja, es stimmen beide Geschichten)


----------



## Humfred (22. September 2008)

Zwar nicht im Chat aber im Raid, Teamspeak, der Raidleiter meint auf einmal:

Ich muss die Alte gleich von von Hinten f***** , und die "Alte" war im Teamspeak  :-)
Der Raidleiter war auf einmal Offline.. und seine Alte auch.. komisch.

- Hum


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Boah der Tank in unserer Gruppe ist sau schlecht equipt XD

Der Tank : WAS??

Der andere : oh shit fc sry

Der Tank : leavt die gruppe 

XD


----------



## x.Ne0n (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> "jaja mama ich geh um 10 uhr off*
> 
> ".....ok"
> 
> "verdammt fc -.-"



lol
Made my Day XD


Bei mir wars damals im SSC nach nem wipe weil viele Aggro bekommen haben.
Der RLeader hat sich so dermasen aufgeregt, dass ich das nicht unkommentiert lassen wollte.

Wie das so ist, natürlich im Raidchat anstatt im /r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn der bekloppte Schreihals so weiterschreit werden wir alle noch Taub und können den Aggro Alarm vom Omen nicht hören.


----------



## Mozee (22. September 2008)

lol hab noch ist mir vor ne stunde passiert lol ich hab gm wegen account probleme geticketet ich war noch mit jemand anders am redne über zeugs haha dann sag ich am gm ach mir egal du ficker wie geil du grosse brüste fidnest dnan sag ich nur sry fc^^


----------



## nengo (22. September 2008)

ich hab mal ausversehen mein Gilden-Ts-Makro im Handelschannel gepostet...fragt mich bitte nicht wie ich das damals hinbekommen hab :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (22. September 2008)

lol


----------



## Gallero (22. September 2008)

http://www.wowbash.com/image-4615.html

XDD


----------



## Healguard (22. September 2008)

> lol hab noch ist mir vor ne stunde passiert lol ich hab gm wegen account probleme geticketet ich war noch mit jemand anders am redne über zeugs haha dann sag ich am gm ach mir egal du ficker wie geil du grosse brüste fidnest dnan sag ich nur sry fc^^


Na dann.
Ich bin wieder zurück und ich muss sagen: Ich bin satt!


----------



## IchMagToast (22. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> aber da fällt mir auch noch was ein wollten nethergroll in kara machen war schon ziemlich so gegen 1 uhr
> 
> jedenfalls war im ts auf einmal so ein komischer knall zu hören
> 
> ...




ATOMROFL XD ich muss lachen vor heulen




Ren3gaid schrieb:


> achja mir fällt noch was ein:
> 
> vor so ca.5 Monaten Kara im Ts
> 
> ...




ich muss so unglaublich an bruce lee denken, wie er da bei euch im ts sitzt XDDD



oh mann ich lach mich über diese 2 sachen schon 10 minuten schlappxD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfrezzer (22. September 2008)

Bei mir in der Gilde waren der Gildenmeister und eine Memberin zusammen.
Das hat bei ausgeschalteten Push-to-Talk für witzige Szenen gesorgt.
z.B:


Im Ts:Nein ich habe gerade keine Zeit ihm die Windeln zu wechseln mach doch den Scheiss mal selber.
Riesiges Gelächter im Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (22. September 2008)

Mozee schrieb:


> lol hab noch ist mir vor ne stunde passiert lol ich hab gm wegen account probleme geticketet ich war noch mit jemand anders am redne über zeugs haha dann sag ich am gm ach mir egal du ficker wie geil du grosse brüste fidnest dnan sag ich nur sry fc^^



is it true or a fake? who cares???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Healguard schrieb:


> Na dann.
> Ich bin wieder zurück und ich muss sagen: Ich bin satt!




schonwieder diese anspielung....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (22. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> is it true or a fake? who cares???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Neeeeeinnn das war keine Anspielung!!


----------



## Freakalarm (22. September 2008)

wollte nem Kumpel schreiben dass ich vielleicht bald die Gilde wechsle nur leider schrieb ich es dann im /2 ^^

war ganz schön doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (22. September 2008)

Ich weiss noch bei Supremus im Schwarzen Tempel:

Bin Schurke

Ich im TS:             Alle Melees weg (Bei Phasenwechsel)
Ich im Chat:          Verdammt!

Hehe peinlich, peinlich


----------



## Healguard (22. September 2008)

Freakalarm schrieb:


> wollte nem Kumpel schreiben dass ich vielleicht bald die Gilde wechsle nur leider schrieb ich es dann im /2 ^^
> 
> war ganz schön doof
> 
> ...


Wie schlimm!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## retschi (22. September 2008)

ich hab nen rl bekannten von mir aufs übelste beschimpft weil er scheiße gebaut hat 

/g(irg ein gildenkolege): he wie gehts so leute?
/g(ich) boah ich hass dich so du scheiß idiot mach das nie wieder sonst werd ich echt mal sauer ok!! du bist so ein arschloch!!


----------



## Freakalarm (22. September 2008)

retschi schrieb:


> ich hab nen rl bekannten von mir aufs übelste beschimpft weil er scheiße gebaut hat
> 
> /g(irg ein gildenkolege): he wie gehts so leute?
> /g(ich) boah ich hass dich so du scheiß idiot mach das nie wieder sonst werd ich echt mal sauer ok!! du bist so ein arschloch!!





xD    na wie geil ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (22. September 2008)

(auch wenns so klingt, NICHT erfunden)

Einer mittem im  MC Raid (oder wars Ony? KP) : "Ich liebe dich" in den Raidchat geschrieben^^ 
Hat ziemlich für erheiterung der Stituation gesorgt


----------



## Pethry (22. September 2008)

retschi schrieb:


> ich hab nen rl bekannten von mir aufs übelste beschimpft weil er scheiße gebaut hat
> 
> /g(irg ein gildenkolege): he wie gehts so leute?
> /g(ich) boah ich hass dich so du scheiß idiot mach das nie wieder sonst werd ich echt mal sauer ok!! du bist so ein arschloch!!


wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (22. September 2008)

lol, einer hat mich mal pper whisper gefragt"was heist hdgdl?"
und die Gildenmeisterin hat grad irgendwas gefaselt "......und was denkt ihr von meiner idee?"
und ich mit fc im Gildenchannel"hab dich ganz doll lieb"
und die Gildenmeisterin"ahja toll... danke für die info"
und alle anderen Gildenmember haben  sich schlap gelacht(hat man gemerkt wegen"lol""rofl""XD""HAHAHAHA"

fand ich irg wie voll peinlich^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. September 2008)

also ich sag mal vote for sticky oder


----------



## Edeoo (22. September 2008)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> lol, einer hat mich mal pper whisper gefragt"was heist hdgdl?"
> und die Gildenmeisterin hat grad irgendwas gefaselt "......und was denkt ihr von meiner idee?"
> und ich mit fc im Gildenchannel"hab dich ganz doll lieb"
> und die Gildenmeisterin"ahja toll... danke für die info"
> ...



ahahaha das is echt geil xD


----------



## Da-Pusher (22. September 2008)

Ist zwar kein fc aber ich finds geil


----------



## Woodhunter (22. September 2008)

Meiner Freundin ist letztens etwas passiert >.<

Guckt mich an, steht vor mir und 24 Leute in der Gilde online.

[Schatz]  [Gilde]7stöhnen
[Spieler1][Gilde]oO höh 
[Ich]       [Gilde]fc sry ^^
[Spieler2][Gilde]Ach zusammen ?!
[Ich]  [Gilde]Ne nichts ;P
"Schatz" ist jetzt offline.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. September 2008)

Woodhunter schrieb:


> Meiner Freundin ist letztens etwas passiert >.<
> 
> Guckt mich an, steht vor mir und 24 Leute in der Gilde online.
> 
> ...




oh peinlich


----------



## Shadoweffect (22. September 2008)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> lol, einer hat mich mal pper whisper gefragt"was heist hdgdl?"
> und die Gildenmeisterin hat grad irgendwas gefaselt "......und was denkt ihr von meiner idee?"
> und ich mit fc im Gildenchannel"hab dich ganz doll lieb"
> und die Gildenmeisterin"ahja toll... danke für die info"
> ...




Sowas sag ich zum Spaß im TS.


----------



## Korgor (22. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab ma mit einem über das "300g Schokolade" Vid auf Youtube gelabert (kennt sicher jeder, wenn ned http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Uolie3Z0G4I), und wir zitieren das so, ich schreib blöderweise einen aufm Bg mit "Du Sozi!" (auch n Zitat aus dem Vid^^) an, statt dem Kumpel...^^


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH Bauchweh !!!

Sche.. ist das geil. Musst immer wieder unterbrechen um Luft zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (22. September 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> loool  das kann mir gottseidank  net pasieren^^



Warum? Darfste keine Schokolade essen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirass (22. September 2008)

ein bekannter spieler , hat vor kurzen es doch glatt geschafft , das BÄM! addon in /4 zu posten,
und ging farmen.
ein riesen gelflame im suche nac gruppe chan , das er den dreck ausmachen soll. hat er nicht gelesen.
erst als ich ihn meinre seits im /w  zu gespämt hatte registrierte er wo sein bäm! hingeht -.-

er kämpft heute immer noch mit der ingnore liste voneinigen leuten.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (22. September 2008)

Boar, was die Männer für ne Weiberlache haben können... Schlimm, schlimm...


----------



## Sercani (22. September 2008)

In meiner Gilde hat einer mal geschrieben:"7w ***** Ich sag denen nicht dass du schwul bist....-Dann Darauf: ups xD 
Ich weis halt ned obs gespielt war oder ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (22. September 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Sowas sag ich zum Spaß im TS.


omfg >< lol


----------



## Stofftier89 (22. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Dümmster FC war eig der.. 
ich whisper mit mehreren gleichzeitig, und hatte noch ein GM Ticket am laufen, nunja ich weiß nicht welches Addon es bei mir ist, jedoch sehe ich die nachrichten die bei mir eintrudeln erst nach ca. 5 Sek.. nunja ich Flame grad mit nem Kumpel jmden zu und schreibe dan 
Ich-->DU alter KackNoob Benutz mal Dein Gehirn und Mach den Scheiß Anständig hier is ja Schlimm oder soll ich gleich mit meinem Jäger den Deinigen Job übernehmen? 
Das Sollte eig an den Freund gehen, um mich mit ihm ab zu sprechen, und an wen ging es?
An den GM er dann nur so, Oh ich glaube ist Störe Gerade.. und meldete sich nach ca. 5 minuten wieder 
(war in Sklaven Hero Grp und sobald der Tank mal mehr als 1 Mob an sich kleben hatte musste er schon Schildwall aktivieren, weil der Heiler es ned hinbekommt das Weg zu heilen)

oder mal was anderes

ich steh in Og und denk ich schau ned Richtig..

was sehen meine Trüben augen

ein GM whispert mit seiner Freundinn nur es war Fc und landet im /1... ^^ (er meinte nur was von "Schatzi wann fahren wir denn in den Urlaub")

naja und sonst noch so Mansche FC´s ^^


----------



## BleaKill (22. September 2008)

also die sachen wenn man ausversehen nen GM einen rein drückt find ich am geilsten ^^


----------



## Beutelratte (22. September 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Vllt nicht so lustig, aber es passt hierher:
> 
> Im Grp Chat hat mal einer "Heil Hitler" (oder sowas in der art geschrieben, ist schon zu lange her) und dann "fc, sollte an einen freund"




xD n kumpel von mir wollte mal den /sieg heil emote machen (also [Name] sonnt sich im glanz des Sieges oder so^^) hat aber des "/" vergessen und hat dann in og erstmal siegheil gesagt xD


----------



## Geibscher (22. September 2008)

Stofftier89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is scho Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (23. September 2008)

Mir hat mal jemand im WoW Messenger (Wim ) einen Link zu einer Hentai Seite geschickt.

Seine Versuche, dass zu erklären waren mehr als amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> "jaja mama ich geh um 10 uhr off*
> 
> ".....ok"
> 
> "verdammt fc -.-"



Als ob jemand mit seiner Mutter in wow chattet >.< 

Und wirklich witzig oder "peinlich" is das was dann an die öffentlichkeit gerät meistens net ... Aber wenn man in TS² vergisst das Mikro auszuschalten kanns lustig werden^^


----------



## Morphes (23. September 2008)

Danke für die Gruppe, wünsch noch einen erfolgreichen Abend

*gleichfalls

*gleichfalls


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Danke für die Gruppe, wünsch noch einen erfolgreichen Abend
> 
> *gleichfalls
> 
> *gleichfalls



versteh ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. September 2008)

Woodhunter schrieb:


> Meiner Freundin ist letztens etwas passiert >.<
> 
> Guckt mich an, steht vor mir und 24 Leute in der Gilde online.
> 
> ...


warum wollte sie denn stöhnen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (23. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> also ich sag mal vote for sticky oder




Tweetycat hat schon ne üble Hackfresse... ups FC...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greka (26. September 2008)

Spieler: ja ach hör mir auf war garnicht für den channel bestimmt 
Spieler: fc 
Gruppe: GRÖHL


----------



## Éothain (26. September 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Grad auf WoW Bash gefunden:
> 
> [attachment=4961:hihi.gif]
> 
> Ich konnte nich mehr vor lachen...



lol da habe ich mich am meisten weg geschmissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich war mal mit Freunden in einer Inze spätabends, pre-BC war das noch. Wir alle im TS und zwischendurch Kippenpause. Setze mich wieder an den rechner und sehe wie der Mage die ganze zeit gegen die Höhlenwand rennt. Wir vier anderen gewartet weil dieser irgendwie nicht wieder kam. So nach 10 minuten hören wir im TS ein gaaaanz leises ...SCHNAAAARRRCH... Alles Rufen und schreien und sonstigen weckrufe haben nichts genützt. Nichtmal ein Handyanruf !!! Also sind wir zu viert weiter und haben den rest ohne Mage gemacht. Sie ist derweil noch immer die ganze Zeit gegen die wand gerannt. Ca. 30 Minuten später kam dann im TS ein verschlafenes Stimmchen:" ääh Hallo ? Wo seid ihr denn ? Bin aufeinmal eingeschlafen und habe auf der tastatur gelegen. jetzt habe ich ABdrücke im Gesicht..."  
Man haben wir gelacht !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder:

Ich mit Schurken und Gildies in Scholo. Auch Pre-BC. Lief alles irgendwie träge. Tank geht auf Boss, Mage sheept Add. Add geht auf, killt den heiler und Whipe... das ganze passiert 3x hintereinander. Der Mage war fest davon überzeugt dass ich das Sheep immer geöffnet habe und ich das sein lassen soll. Dabei war ich nichtmal in der Nähe davon sondern hinterm Boss.
2 Gildies in der Gruppe und ich benutzten nebenher den Offizierschannel im Chat neben dem TS. ich tippen denen sowas wie: "Wenn dieser Sch... Mage zu blöd ist sein Target im Sheep zu halten und der heiler es nicht schafft sich selbst am Leben zu halten wenn das Add auf geht, sollten  die sich lieber was anderes zu spielen suchen !!!"

Was ich erst zu spät gesehen habe war dass vor meinem Satz ein /p stand... Man man man war danach ein Gezeter im TS zu hören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das Lustige war: Habe TS gemutet und erstmal den Kampflog studiert. Und was sehe ich da ? Der Mage hat das Sheep mit bomben selber aufgemacht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das war ihm dann aber peinlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (26. September 2008)

the schrieb:


> "Hallo Schatz! Ich komme morgen bei dir vorbei. Ich liebe dich!"
> 
> "Wie jetzt?"
> 
> "Oh tut mir leid - fc. xD"



rofl x)


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

geilste sind immer noch
Ts2
Ip
Pw

.. oder halt sachen wie ..  /bot start (so in etwa^^) xD


----------



## Diabolous681 (26. September 2008)

Also,das war eigentlich das peinlichste was mir je in WoW passiert ist.
Einfach den Chatlog links unten lesen....


http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08231353qv7.jpg

http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08230417cp5.jpg




Gruss

Grièver


----------



## Thunderlady (27. September 2008)

Das Beste FC Das ich je gesehen ahbe war als jemand im /2 Verkündete


[SPieler]: Boah alter ich muss scheißen wie en gaul
dann erstmal 5mal lol und dann ein fc xDDD ich lag so flach^^


----------



## Erriel (27. September 2008)

Melothil schrieb:


> du kennst wen der mit seiner mutter zockt ? oO




Ich kenne da tatsächlich einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hm, was ist mir denn schonmal dummes passiert?*grübel*
Naja, mit falscher channel ect verschreib ich mich häufiger mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Kommt davon wenn man X whisper Gespräche am laufen hat.
Ahja. ich war damals Pre BC mit meiner Gilde in AQ40. Wir waren glaube ich grad auf dem Weg runter zu den Twins da rief mich meine Mutter an. Ich war so darin vertieft im Spiel und dem Telefonat, das ich garnicht mitbekommen habe, wie ich die ganze Zeit auf meine Push-to-talk taste drückte wenn ich ihr was erzählt habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seitdem hab ich die Finger immer neben der Tastatur liegen wenn mich im Raid einer anruft.


----------



## Thunderlady (28. September 2008)

/push für so en geiles thema give more plz^^


----------



## Valladion (28. September 2008)

Mir hat mal jemand seine Account-Daten geschickt...
Er hat dann nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben.
War etwas peinlich, weil sein Acc in der Art gangsta94 oder sowas hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (28. September 2008)

Ich war mal in einer Kara gruppe da wollt ich was an nem kumpel zu whispern nur leider, da ich so sauer war weil die gruppe überhaupt ned lief, hab ich es in g-channel reingeschrieben und naja man muss wissen das die gruppe die partner gilde war...najo und da ich kurz drauf off war, kam das grad ned sehr gut...scheise gelaufen^^

mfg,

Leang


----------



## deathnemesis (28. September 2008)

no comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

